# Chelsea wanted to make a journal! :)



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Kay, so I have no clue what to write in here, but it sounded like a lot of fun, and I was jealous that everyone else had one. :lol:

Soooo...

November 15, 2008-
What happend today with the ponies? Well, I went to the barn at 10, and I cleaned my stall. Then left, cause it was icky and rainy. :-(

I can tell this is going to be exciting! I'll post pictures and stuff too... If something exciting ever happens. Or if I can find my camera.

Bye guys!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yay new journal =)

*does a dance* and im the 1st to post . . . and im the 1st to post


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Hahaha. This is gonna be so much fun writing stupid things about my life.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

November 16, 2008-
I bummed around the house putting off homework til about 2. Then I went running with my friend, and then we went to the barn. I did my stall, but couldn't ride. (it was very windy and wet) I fed the ponies treats, and made sure all was well. Then I went out to dinner; it was good. And I came home and did homework. Which I have given up on.

Exciting points to my day: I went running in a spiderman looking like hat that covered your whole face.

LICENSE TEST IN 36 HOURS, 45 MINUTES!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

November 17, 2008-
I practiced parallel parking for my test tomorrow. Boy am I bad...
I ran over the curb like 50 bazillion times. Anywayss. I went up to the barn today. Weathers still icky, but I'm hoping to ride Jess tomorrow, and take some pictures. I don't really have much to say today. It's been pretty boring.

Exciting points to my day: None; bummer.

ONE NIGHT AND A HALF A DAY TIL LICENSE! (let's hope I pass.)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

dont' forget to use your turn signal before the 3 point turn and before you parallel park!  good luck!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck with your liscense


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

November 18, 2008-
I PASSED! I was one mistake away from failing, but I didn't fail, I passed! 
I'll add more about my day when it is actually complete. I just couldn't wait to tell people I passed.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! 

November 21, 2008-
I just got home from my friends. It snowed today!  Anyways, I went to the barn to ride one of the boarders horses, but someone else was already riding her. Bummber. Oh well, I'll ride at somepoint this weekend.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't put anything in here in forever! Oops.

November 26, 2008-
I didn't do too much today. Though yesterday, I rode for the first time in forever. It felt so good!


----------

